# Guías de diseño amplificadores serie TDA (Philips)



## Andres Cuenca

Esta guía de diseño menciona las características de funcionamiento de una gran parte de los amplificador integrados serie TDA de Philips y el circuito sugerido por el fabricante para sacar el máximo provecho de estas.

Lista de ICs:

*For portable radio/audio equipment*

TDA1011
TDA1015, TDA1015T
TDA1016
TDA1308T
TDA7050(T)
TDA7052, TDA7052A(AT), TDA7052B(BT)
TDA7053, TDA7053A(AT)
TDA7056, TDA7056B, TDA7056A
TDA7057Q
TDA7057AQ
TDA8541(T)
TDA8542(T)
TDA8543(T)
TDA8547(T)
TDA8551(T)
TDA8558(T)
TDA8559(T)

*For car radios/power boosters*

TDA1010A
TDA1020
TDA1510AQ
TDA1515BQ 
TDA1516BQ, TDA1516CQ
TDA1518BQ 
TDA1517(P)
TDA1519, TDA1519A, TDA1519B
TDA1552Q
TDA1553Q, TDA1553CQ, TDA1553Q
TDA1557Q 
TDA1555Q
TDA1554Q
TDA1558Q
TDA1556Q
TDA1560Q
TDA1561Q
TDA8560Q
TDA8563AQ, TDA8563Q
TDA8564Q
TDA8561Q
TDA8562Q
TDA8565Q
TDA8566Q
TDA8567Q
TDA8568Q
TDA8569Q
TDA8574(T)
TDA8576T
TDA8577
TDA8578(T)
TDA8579(T)

*For mains-powered systems including hi-fi and TV sound*

TDA1013B
TDA1514A
TDA1521A
TDA2615 
TDA1521A
TDA1521(Q
TDA2616(Q)
TDA1521(Q)
TDA2611A
TDA2613
TDA2614

*Very low power (less than 1 W)*

TDA8574(T)
TDA8576T
TDA8577
TDA8578(T)
TDA8579(T)
TDA8559(T)
TDA1308T
TDA7050(T) 
TDA1015T

*Low power (1 W to 5 W)*

TDA8558(T) 
TDA7052A(AT)
TDA7052B(BT), TDA7052A(AT)
TDA7052
TDA7053
TDA8541(T)
TDA8551(T)
TDA8542(T) 
TDA7053A(AT)
TDA8543(T)
TDA8547(T) 
TDA1016 
TDA7056
TDA7057Q 
TDA1015 
TDA7057AQ 
TDA7056A
TDA7056B

*Medium power (6 W to 12 W)*

TDA1010A
TDA1020
TDA1013B 
TDA2611A
TDA2613
TDA2614
TDA2613 
TDA1011 
TDA1517(P)
TDA1519
TDA1517
TDA1521A, TDA1521(Q)
TDA2615
TDA2616(Q)

*High power (more than 12 W)*

TDA1519A, TDA1519B
TDA1554Q
TDA1555Q
TDA1554Q
TDA1558Q
TDA1510AQ
TDA1515BQ
TDA1516BQ, TDA1516CQ
TDA1518BQ
TDA8562Q
TDA8565Q
TDA8561Q
TDA8564Q
TDA1552Q
TDA1553Q, TDA1553CQ
TDA1557Q
TDA1556Q
TDA1561Q
TDA8566Q
TDA8567Q
TDA8568Q
TDA8569Q
TDA1560Q
TDA8560Q
TDA8563Q, TDA8563AQ
TDA1514A


----------



## Tomasito

Esto ya lo había posteado yo antes 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...egrados-phillips-lista-caracteristicas-10707/

Salu2!


----------



## djmyky

hize pruebas con algunos tda   el tda 1510 no me agrado por que tiene una salida media latosa igual que los sony bueno lo iguala el tda 2005 en puente  estoy por probar los tda  que usan  loas auto radios pioner los comentare luego como me fue


----------



## detrakx

djmyky en cuanto a lo que decis si tenes drama o no te gustan algunos integrados
te recomiendo que utilices los de fuente partida. por que ?¿ Por que la mayoría no utiliza capacitores de boostrap estos capacitores de gran capacidad generalmente son electroliticos. que son una bosta para una etapa de salida que te destruyen la señal. En todo caso utiliza electroliticos no polarizados o bipolares.

Para que la etapa de salida no sea degradada tienes que utlizar capacitores de poliester o los de la familia MKT , MKP etc. el problema es que para valores superiores a 10uf no se consiguen.  Otra cosa tenes divisor de frecuencia,. ?¿ un parlante mal filtrado suena latoso.

saludos.


----------



## djmyky

hummm  debe de  ser al igual que el conocido la4440   me suena asi debe de  ser fidelidad  pero ahora en el mercado se corre el riesgo con los stk que he probado algunos son truchos  y  te queman los parlantes con un mal manejo de  de  ese integrado  es por la fuente partida


----------



## detrakx

buenas. djmyky escuche algunas potencias con STk , aca hay una empresa que se llama NB electronics y usa los STK. estan buenos esos integrados pero tienen algunos problemas 
primero usan grandes ganancias por el tipo de realimentacion es decir te tiran altas tensiones en bornes, suponete que te armas una potencia para bajos y pones un parlante con poca excursion del cono ,.. a 1/4 de potencia te lo puede desconar, es decir este integrado usa mucha tension en bornes y poca corriente lo que no es lo mas recomendable. y Segundo cuando tenes tan alta ganancia el ruido electrico se multiplica por esa ganancia "por eso esas potencias conectadas a las bocinas con drivers soplan mucho  "
por ahora estoy usando el TDA7265 de fuente partida (25+25W o 50W en puente) sin capacitor de salida , tambien tiene la opcion de stby/mute opcional para usarlo como antipop ahora justamente estoy trabajando en ello. 
Te recomiendo ese integrado es barato de facil configuracion y tiene muy buen sonido.

saludos


----------



## djmyky

exactamente estoy biendo ese tipo de integrado y ver la posibilidad de que si funciona   2 tda uno master y otor en esclavo para ganar corriente


----------



## detrakx

que buen circuito. me viene a pleno voy a probarlo. Si te llega a funcionar avisa que tal.
La verdad que andaba buscando algo similar como poner unos transistores a la salida. de los integrados y hacer una pequeña etapa A/B de salida y a la par minimizar la ganancia de los integrados de esa manera llegar a un equilibrio entre la ganancia para minimiar soplido. y una corriente tal que el parlante tenga buena amortiguacion. 
ya que lo menciono si alguien tiene algun circuito, con algunos mosfet en la salida del integrado sería muy buen aporte.

gracias djmiky.

saludos.


----------



## franko1819

pero se olvidan del tda2822
que tiene bastante potencia yo lo he  probado y lo bueno es que va con 4 pilas


----------



## tote

hola djmyky, me interesa ese cicuito amplificador peo estoy en duda de que integrado usas para cada uno? perdona si es ignorante mi pregunta pero no especifica cual es el integrado. yo tengo un tda7265 y lo arme en puente y solo me tira 20w igual al tda2005 que tambien tira 20w en puenteo. nose si yo lo arme defectuoso o es ese la potencia real del tda7265. te agradeceria si pudiereas responderme


----------



## sergiomercado10

creo falta el tda 1562q el amplificador de 75w rms mono


----------



## neutron

tambien se olvidan del 7377.. del 2004 2003.. 2002...1998 (cuack)  hay muchos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Falta el TDA1562Q amplificador de 70W mono,


----------



## Tacatomon

neutron dijo:


> tambien se olvidan del 7377.. del 2004 2003.. 2002...1998 (cuack)  hay muchos



Esos IC´s son de fabricacion exclusiva de ST Microelectronics.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Luis1342

Hola foro,bueno pues he de comentarles que hace poco arme un ampli con el TDA1517 de Phillips para sustituir el modulo amplificador que dejo de funcionar en las bocinas de la PC,arme fuente y amplificador hecho en base a ese integrado y a los calculos del post de Fogonazo para el diseño de fuentes de alimentación y  muy bien .
debo decirles que la economia en mi hogar pues no es muy buena actualmente para haber comprado unas bocinas nuevas,sabiendo que era falla del ampli y usando componentes que tenia guardados,todo salio muy bien....
muchas gracias por este completo aporte 
saludos


----------



## borislozano07

creo que el hemos de todos es el TDA1560Q que saca 30w en 8ohm con 0.1 de distorsión. Lo probare con una fuente de pc por que dice que trabaja con 12v y una corriente de 4A. Deséenme buena suerte hay les cuento como me fue.


----------



## PhilipTyson

Saven lo que falto fue el TDA1524A Ese integrado es indispensable en las fiestas juveniles


----------



## borislozano07

si esa cosa la quieres para crear un sub woofer eso no sirve, mejor te recomiendo el PT2350 es muchísimo mejor.


----------



## juan_inf

hola gente, una consulta: ¿ ningun integrado TDA se banca +/-51V ? 
 Porque tengo un tranformador de 36+36 y quisiera usarlo para un tda haber que tal se escucha, la macana que vi un monton de datasheet de los tda y solamente vi dos o tres integrados que soportan +/-50V Maximo de ésta marca, nose si por +/-1V se me puede llegar a quemar el integrado, igualmente esos +/-51V que restifica mi fuente son aproximados pero puede llegar al voltaje mensionado.
¿ Si saben de algun integrado tda que soporte mas voltaje me podrian decir para ayudarme ? o si el tda7294 con una buena disipacion pueda llegar andar. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## electrodin

hola, juan_inf, alguna vez tuve ese mismo problema, y si algunos integrados no soportann mas alla de su voltaje max, lo que yo hacía para reducir +-1v era colocar uno o dos diodos en serie en la etapa rectificadora con dos diodos  se consigue 1.4v aprox. y es mejor que usar una resistencia serie.
espero te sirva.


----------



## pandacba

detrakx dijo:


> buenas. djmyky escuche algunas potencias con STk , aca hay una empresa que se llama NB electronics y usa los STK. estan buenos esos integrados pero tienen algunos problemas
> primero usan grandes ganancias por el tipo de realimentacion es decir te tiran altas tensiones en bornes, suponete que te armas una potencia para bajos y pones un parlante con poca excursion del cono ,.. a 1/4 de potencia te lo puede desconar, es decir este integrado usa mucha tension en bornes y poca corriente lo que no es lo mas recomendable.



Te contradecis totalmente, lo que habla un desconcimiento de fondo de lo que expones, primero una de las carácteristicas que tiene un parlante para bajos, es que tienen que tener un gran desplazamiento porque? porque los sonidos de baja frecuencia tienen gran amplitud.
En segundo lugar el fabricante de parlantes de calidad sabe que un parlante para bajos de 100W de ohms va a tener una determinada excursión, sabe de antemano que para obrener 100W se necesitan fuente de -+50V en fuente partida o 100 con fuente unica que es lo mismo a los fines prácticos, con esos datso sabe la amplitud de tensión que habra paa el rango 10Hz a 200Hz e incluso a 400Hz la esa amplitud ni siquiea es lineal es más amplia para la frecuencia más baja y disminuye para la más alta, tambien sabe con esos datos los picos de potencia que es capaz de etregar un amplificador antes del recorte. Con esos datos construye y ensaya sus parlantes y les da un margen tal parlante en cuestión es capaz de soportar mas potencia que el pico que pueda entregar. el buen fabricante no toma este varlor sino el otro 100W nominales y especifica los picos instantaneos que es capaz de soportar. 

un rango medio tiene mucho menos excursión que un woofer, su respuesta debe estar entre 300Hz s 5Khz, a 300Hz tendra más amplitud que ha 5Khz,  un tweeter casi ni se desplaza su frecuencia esta entre 3Khz y 20Khz por eso a un tweter se le pone un filtro un divisor o un simple capacitor para que solo le lleguen las altas frequencias de poca amplitud porque si le llegan bajos morira en el acto se reventara, porque la potencia querra mover el cono una distancia que no puede al trabarse aumentara la corriente sumado a la corriente en baja frecuencia la bobina se calcinara literalmente.....

Luego hablas de la realimentación y de la ganancia, volves a desmostrar desconcocimiento de fondo solo has leido un poco y confundis las cosass la ganacia de un amplificador determina la sensibilidad es decir yo necesito en salida pico a pico 40V si le aplico una ganancia de 100 me dara una sensibilidad de 400mV para plena potencia? donde esta el exceso del que hablas, la realimentación negativa no aumenta la ganancia todo lo contrario.

Los amplificadores con fuente partida y entrada diferencial se comportan como un operacional de potencia, si alguna vez haz visto operacionles habras visto que estos trabajan en modo inversor y no inversor en estos equipos es no inversor y la ganacia se determina de la misma manera que un operacional para el caso puesto como ejemplo ganancia de 100 en tensión eso equivale a 20Db lo cual no es mucho en realidad, pero pongamos otrso ejemplos misma fuente  ganancia de 50, la mitad del ejemplo anterior la sensibilidad subira a 800mV.

pero lo que no tenga de ganacia el amplificador lo tendra que tener el pre para poder exitarlo a pliena potencia ya que por ejemplo quiero usar mic de baja impedancia 600 ohm, estos entregan a lo sumo 2mV y eso debera ser amplificado para que se conviertan 40V lo que dara una ganancia totals dese la entra a la salid de 20000 en tensión si no no habra la potencia requerida de ninguna forma. vos hablas del ruido, el ruido es del orden de uV, tiene más importancia en la entrada que en la salida, se utilizan transistores o CI de muy bajo ruido en la entrada ya que por su alta ganancia pueden meter ruido y recibir interferencias, por eso un previo es algo que se estucia se calcula y se mide con instrumental adecuado, si el ruido no fue  bajado en la entrada de nada sirve poner trnasistores de bajo ruido, y como el ruido va de uno uV a unos poco mV con una sensibilidad de 400mV no seran amplificados jamás incluso con sensibilidad de 150 mV.
Asi de que hablar de alta ganancia esta totalmente equivocaod de tu parte



> y Segundo cuando tenes tan alta ganancia el ruido electrico se multiplica por esa ganancia "por eso esas potencias conectadas a las bocinas con drivers soplan mucho  "



De acuerdo a lo expueso no hay concordancia en tus dichos, estas errado y ese soplido se debe a otras cosas un driver maneja no bajos sino meias altas frecuencias

Si se ecualiza el previo con mucho refuerzo de altos se produce ese sonido que vos decis pero no es ruido, o un pre mal ajustado o un pre mal realizado, pero en ese caso no es culpa del amplificador e incluso saturación del driver  cuando un wofer se satua produce sonidos secos como golpes un driver o un tweter cuando se saturan producen un sonido agudo molesto como ese..

Me parece barbaro que todos opinen, pero tengan en cuenta tambien que pueden inducir a errores a otros si estan equivocados o si simplemente es una opinión d ustedes, en todo caso deberia ser aclarado pero si se deja como verdadero. yo si lo digo que es asi por la larga experiencia y trayectoria, cosnstruyendo reparando, mejorando equipos de audio, tras haber leido infinidad de libros la mayoria en inglés ya que no hay mucha literatura en nuestro idioma. haber realizado enorme cantidad de pruebas y mediciones con instrumental adecuado, generado de funciones son swep, graficador, ensayo y comparación en cámara anecoica, registración de la iformación de manera adecuada, utilización de señales senoidales con deformación menor que el.001%, medición del THD, de TIM, medicion de respuesta, ancho de banda, etc tanto a elementos activos como paasivos previos, amplificadores, ecualizadores, divisores de frecuencai, parlantes y bafles

Y ya que sos de Cba, hubo una firma hace muchos años que se hizo muy famosa por sonoririza a lso boliches de moda d la epoca, por ese entonces el CIAL dependiente de la UNC en el marco de apoyo a la comunidad, convoco a todos los fabricantes locales de bafles y parlantes para ser ensayados en su laboratorios sin coste alguno, entregandoceles documentación con gráficos de respuesta y consejos para que pudieran mejorar sus productos.

Nadie desaprovecho esa oportunidad y todo el mundo concurrio llevando sus productos, para tener una cabal dea de lo que hacia sabiendo que con los consejos podrian mejorar...

Logicamente habia de todo, cosas Excelnete muy buena, bunas, termino medio malas y malisimas. A todos se le dio el infome correspondiente, pero una cosa llamo la atención, la afamada firma no se presento..... porque cual seria el motivo? como se sospechaban sobre los motivos, se consiguieron productos fabricados por ellos y se sometieron a ensayo, no hubo ninguna sorpresa eran de lo peor, la reproducción de medios y altos era sencillamente espantosa y tenian unos graves muy profundos y muy distorcionados que tapaban el resto.
Conclusión  si hablo algo es porque  conosco y tengo por tanto como sostener lo que digo con rigor cientifico.

Esto lo postee con el unifo fin de aclarar para aquellos que recien empiezan  y no lo hagan con información distorcionada

Como la queja que los STK rompen los parlantes porque no tienen el capacitor, precisamente los equipos con fuente partida llegan más abajo en frecuencia, no olvidar que en los extremos de la bana de audio los equipos suelen tenr problemas por eso el ancho de banda a veces se especifica a -1Db, es una mejora que bueno conlleva un riesgo pero con una adecuada protección frene a continua en el punto medio eso no ocurre, en todo caso es culpa del que  no prevee esa contingencia
Cordiales saludos en la esperanza de haber clarificado algunos conceptos de la manera más simple posible


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Pandacba, cuando decis "la afamada marca", a cuàl te referìs ?
Sds.


----------



## pandacba

Hola hebresan, me referi a una marca local aqui en córdoba, actualmente sigue haciendo cosas ya no es tan conocida como por aquellos tiempos, y creo que ahora cambio el nombre, antes estava en una de las avenidas principales a cuadras de FCEFyN, ahora esta por una callesita que ya ni recuerdo cual es. Pero simpre sale en las conversaciones de audio local. Si recuerdo el nombre lo subo, porque luego se entero de esa prueba, con material aportado por un particular. Al principio silencio luego intento dar una explicación, porque ese ofrecimiento fue público y los que compraban y o utilizaban sus equipamientos querian sabe y? que tal esto? Asi que se le complico un poco la cosa.

Lo que molesto un poco, es que el titular es un ingeniero, que como tal no podia desconocer, no solo metodos y formas de calculo y diseño, ensayo y bibliografia al respecto y sabia perfectamente que el CIAL a cualquiera que le encargara, este tipo de pruebas lo hacia no necesariamente tenia que ser una gran epresa.

A modo de referencia te comento alguna de las cosas que hicieron, Silenciador para el cañon del TAM
porque este era producido en una localidad portenña que hoy no recuerdo y los disparos de pruebas y ensayos asustaban y molestaban a los vecinos....

Verificación de caractaeristeicas de espanta insectos, roedores y otros bichos basados en ultrasonidos pedido por un pequeño grupo que comercializaba este tipo de productos, aparte querian estar seguro de la efectividad y que no fuer nocivo.

Un preamplificador para un mic especial para grabar sonidos de unas aves que eran investigadas por un investigador(valga la redundancia) que con los sistemas clásicos no se podia, por que  no los registraban

y asi un montón de cosas muy interesantes

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Ahhh, mirà vos. Yo pensaba que te referìas a una reconocida marca Nacional, de màs trascendencia. Muchas gracias por la explicaciòn.
Sds.


----------



## pandacba

De nada ebresan, pero seguro que sabras que también han ocurrido cosas similares con marcas a nivel nacional, en otro hilo, que creo ya has visto se habla del audio nacional y su historia y que como comentaba con otro forista tras decaer el auge de lo echo por uno mimso y la industria nacional, ahora se esta volviendo a ver algo semejante, todavia dista mucho de aquello pero es un comienzo
Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Es verdad, por eso creo, que hay que apoyar nuestra industria, la que hace o trata de hacer bien las cosas, adquiriendo sus productos.
Sds.


----------



## salvacarrasko

Muy buenas gente, ya que os veo muy puestos en el tema de los TDA me gustaria saber donde puedo conseguir el TDA8579 en Valencia, ya que me hace falta para ponerle una entrada auxiliar en la radio-navegador CD70NAVI que lleva de fabrica el Opel Astra y he llamado a todas las tiendas de componentes que conozco y no hay manera de conseguirlo... Me pasa lo mismo con algunas resistencias y condensadores en SMD que tampoco los encuentro. 
Haber si me podeis hechar una mano

Venga muchas gracias y un SALUDO


----------



## pandacba

Mira aca en mi pais muchas veces tampoco consigo cosas pero he  comprado varias veces en Little diode de inglaterra, tiene mucha mercadeia, entra a su página web y si no esta lo que buscas te invitan a ponerte en cotacto con ellos y te responden a la brevedad.

Yo he comprado muchos componentes que no estaban en el catalogo, me puse en contacto con ellos y luego de confirmarme realice la operación, muy bueno el servicio de esa firma, más que recomendable


----------



## salvacarrasko

Muchas gracias pandacba, mirare haber si lo puedo conseguir en tienda fisica y si lo veo muy dificil lo mirare donde tu dices...

UN SALUDO


----------



## hydrael

hola
necesito un tda8579 y en conseguido el tda8579t
espara meter audio a una radio me valdria este ultimo que dige??
se podria poner otro tda?lo digo por que el tda8579 esta fuera de fabricacion

muchas gracias


P.D-saludos Salvacarrasko


----------



## complicado

djmyky dijo:


> exactamente estoy biendo ese tipo de integrado y ver la posibilidad de que si funciona   2 tda uno master y otor en esclavo para ganar corriente



de casualidad no tienes un circuito de un par de tda1514a en puente ,los quiero usar en un subwoofer que estoy diseñando , tengo un parlante pionner ts-w254c y tengola fuente necesaria pero no tengo circuito para mis dos tda1514a , no quiero aventurar a quemarlos.ayuda porfa.


----------



## pandacba

para trabajar en puente el TDA1514A necesita como carga, 16ohms si no chau CI's


----------



## malesi

Pandacba, minimo 8 ohmios en puente
Esto lo puedo asegurar que le tengo en puente 

Mas info:
http://www.velleman.eu/downloads/0/illustrated/illustrated_assembly_manual_k4004b.pdf

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Pero utilzandolo a menos tensión de alimentación, no se puede inventar nada querido amigo, con esa tensión de alimentación en un solo chip apenas daria unos 25W en 8 y da 40 en 4 por lo tanto imposible que de 100W como dice Velleman, de echo no los da, por más que lo diga velleman, hay tantos mitos dando vueltas............

Fijate que en el datasheet para poder utilzarlo con 4 ohms dice bien claro que son +-23VC máximos por lo que en la práctica lleva a utilizar unos +-20V para evitar daños  a los CI y con +-20  se obtienen casi unos 20W con viento a favor....... lo que lleva que en la práctica sean unos 80W reales y no 100 como dice velleman.................

La aclaración que puse tiene que ver con que la mayoria cree que se puede poner cualquier cosa en puenta con las máximas tensiones y eso no es asi, de igual modo a la maxiama tensión de alimentación puesto en puente con los 16 ohms que decia entrega precisamente la misma potencia, lo que significa que lo que dije estaba bien...........


----------



## edwindj

buenos dias amigos foristas necesito una ayuda. Resulta y pasa que tengo un amplificador de coche premier mod: MB-0239 y se daño la salida y posee un  2- tda8563Q los cuales no se consiguen en e comercio. Entonces queria saber si existe un tda de reemplazo que posee las mismas carcteristicas o alguien tiene el ecg de este integrado. 

Se los agrdezco de corazón amigos que tengan buen dia.


----------



## pandacba

A que llamas tu el ECG de este integrado? porque no bajas la hoja de datos de ese CI te fijas en sus caracteristicas y ves en las listas de integrados de ese tipo de ST/Phlilips para vers si hay alguno que sea similar y pueda servirte? es muy simple tenes la información al borde de tus dedos y no la utilzas? que desperdcio que poseas internet y no le des un uso adecuado


----------



## edwindj

pandacba dijo:


> A que llamas tu el ECG de este integrado? porque no bajas la hoja de datos de ese CI te fijas en sus caracteristicas y ves en las listas de integrados de ese tipo de ST/Phlilips para vers si hay alguno que sea similar y pueda servirte? es muy simple tenes la información al borde de tus dedos y no la utilzas? que desperdcio que poseas internet y no le des un uso adecuado


 
Amigo muchas gracias por tu comentario solo queria almenos un consejo tampoco, que me insulten. a la proxima trata de mejor tu expresiony como te ves dirigir a tus compañeros. Ademas si quieres dar un comentario es algo voluntario. Suerte para la proxima.


----------



## pandacba

Te sientes insultado porque te digo que vos mismo realices la busqueda?
Que poca amplitud de criterio cuando te dicen que tu mismo puedes buscar lo que preguntas, ya que la información sobre ello esta precisamente en la red


----------



## Dave02

Una pregunta, que es power-booster?


----------



## jhonson150

QUe tal! espero alguien me pueda ayudar. He intentado hacer funcionar el tda8563aq.Pero no se en que este fallando, ya que es uncircuito muy sencillo.


----------



## SA7AN

juan_inf dijo:


> hola gente, una consulta: ¿ ningun integrado TDA se banca +/-51V ?
> Porque tengo un tranformador de 36+36 y quisiera usarlo para un tda haber que tal se escucha, la macana que vi un monton de datasheet de los tda y solamente vi dos o tres integrados que soportan +/-50V Maximo de ésta marca, nose si por +/-1V se me puede llegar a quemar el integrado, igualmente esos +/-51V que restifica mi fuente son aproximados pero puede llegar al voltaje mensionado.
> ¿ Si saben de algun integrado tda que soporte mas voltaje me podrian decir para ayudarme ? o si el tda7294 con una buena disipacion pueda llegar andar. Desde ya muchas gracias


Usa el TDA7293 que soporta +-60v


----------

